# First ride if the new year. RACK DEEP BOYZ.



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Will have vids. One of the crew members finally got a go pro so we will b getting some good footage. Mulletville ride with RACK DEEP BOYZ, team anyting goes, and team Mulletville.




































I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Love riding at night!!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

good pics


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

did buddys spindle break or did the nut just loosen off? seems like a strange break


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

kygreen said:


> did buddys spindle break or did the nut just loosen off? seems like a strange break


he put rhino axles in and he put crown nut on and didnt put kotter key so but backed off. He was Rollin when his happin. Wheel went like 60 yards befor stopping. He ok thank god. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Freak nasty in swamp #2







I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> he put rhino axles in and he put crown nut on and didnt put kotter key so but backed off. He was Rollin when his happin. Wheel went like 60 yards befor stopping. He ok thank god.
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


yea id say hes pretty lucky but dang i hate cotter pins alot but thats one thing i never overlook,


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

<br/><br/>



100 doller hole. It got worse then this.. I will try to get other videos

<br/><br/>




<br/><br/>











I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Was a fun night for sure!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Part one

Part two


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Great pictures and videos! That horse shoe shaped hole looks AWESOME.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Great pictures and videos! That horse shoe shaped hole looks AWESOME.


We call that one the oak tree, in the process of trying to dig another one


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

That's only part of that hole is more shaped like a 9




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------

